# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  máy chấn ANC AAA

## congthanh

hiện bên xưởng mình đàn sử dụng con máy chấn ANC AAA đang gặp lỗi E3-04 và E3-07 . có ai sửa đc hoặc biết ai sửa đc giới thiệu giúp mình với . cảm ơn ad và toàn thể AE trong diễn đàn

----------

